# The kindness of strangers



## Harold_V (Jan 30, 2014)

I wanted to share a little thing with you folks. 

A few days ago I received a PM from artart47, asking me to disclose my address, as he had something he wanted to share with me. Knowing he's one of the "good guys", I readily responded, but wondered what he had on his mind. 

Today the mystery was revealed. My wife and I received a very nice package, in which we found several varieties of feta cheese. For you folks who aren't familiar with Greek cuisine, feta is a salty, white cheese, and considered a staple amongst the Greeks. The smile he brought to my face was hard to hide! 

Thanks, Art. Your thoughtfulness and kindness will long be remembered, as will your words of kindness that were included. 

Harold (and Susan)


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 31, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> I wanted to share a little thing with you folks.
> 
> A few days ago I received a PM from artart47, asking me to disclose my address, as he had something he wanted to share with me. Knowing he's one of the "good guys", I readily responded, but wondered what he had on his mind.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, just the thought of feta makes my mouth water! How very kind!


----------



## artart47 (Jan 31, 2014)

You're so very welcome Harold and Susan!!
Thanks for everything you've done for everyone artart47


----------



## nickvc (Jan 31, 2014)

Harold I think perhaps you underestimate what you have given to so many over your years here on the forum, perhaps your not as active on the many questions that get posted but if people care to research they can find many absolutely golden nuggets of wisdom and experience from you to be had for free.


----------

